# PTO Aktivieren



## brezeldieb (19 November 2010)

Hi, ich bräuchte jetzt nochmal hilfe habe auch schon sämtliche handbuecher gelesen und die hilfe tools verwendet aber es half mir alles net weiter.
ich möchte gerne einen pto baustein in der programmierung haben.
habe auch schon in der gerätekonfiguration eien impulsgenerator aktiviert und den dann von pwm auf pto gestellt.
bin dann im programmbaustein fc1 in die erweiterten anweisungen gegangen und unter puls, war nur der ctrl_pwm zu finden.
warum?
leider  geben die handbücher über pto nicht viel her und im internet findet man auch nicht sehr viel, vielleicht hat ja jemand hier eine idee?


----------



## PN/DP (19 November 2010)

Ist deine frage jetzt rein theoretischer natur oder willst du deinen pto mit einer sps realisieren? Wenn man wenigstens wüßte mit welchen sps-baugruppen du dein problem hast dann könnte dir bestimmt auch jemand helfen. Meine glaskugel ist heute nicht mehr ganz fit ...

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (19 November 2010)

Meine Glaskugel hat mir nun doch noch was geflüstert: es könnte um eine S7-1200 gehen.
Tut mir leid, bei dem Gerät kann ich Dir aber leider nicht helfen.

Harald


----------



## brezeldieb (19 November 2010)

es geht um die s7 1200
1214c
ich möchte den gern aktivieren und den ausgang dann mal am oszilloskop darstellen.


----------



## IBFS (19 November 2010)

Hier PN/DP - Bitte schön:


----------



## Corosop15 (19 November 2010)

Hallo IBFS,

ein schönes Teil, aber nicht von PN/DP (obwohl er dankbar dafür wäre). Kann aber Neid erwecken. 

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## dalbi (20 November 2010)

Hi,

Technologieobjekte -> Neues Objekt hinzufügen -> und dem Assistenten folgen. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## brezeldieb (22 November 2010)

vielen dank läuft jetzt


----------



## Rauchegger (23 November 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Technologieobjekte -> Neues Objekt hinzufügen -> und dem Assistenten folgen.
> 
> Gruss Daniel


 

Hallo an alle, Ich hätte eine weitere frage zu S7 1200 PTO und BEWEGUNGSACHSEN, Ich habe auch den HSC1 Parametriert für Bewegungsachsen und den Impulsgenerator 1 auf PTO gestellt, danach den Technologiebaustein erzeugt "Achse 1" schön und gut... bei der Inbetriebnahme auf Handsteuerung umgeschalten und bei Tippen VOR dreht der Motor rechts und die Werte in mm erhöhen sich (A-Synch mit einem MX2 FU von Omron), auch bei Tippen rückwärts dreht sich der Motor aber auch rechts und die Werte in mm veringern sich ???????? wie geht das, Motor dreht zwei mal rechts (positiv) und die Werte erhöhen und verringern sich. !!!!!!!!! O.k nächster Schritt Encoder von der Motorwelle entfernt und sieh da das selbe in grün!!!!!!!!!!!! Kann mir das jemand erklären? 
Habe auch versuch Absolut und Relativ zu Positionieren, genau das gleiche, Motor dreht nur Positiv und die Werte ändern sich mit oder ohne Encoder.....
Ich habe am MX 2 einen Impulseingang für Geschw. bis 32kHz und einen für die Drehrichtung bis 2kHz.
Ich denke es liegt an irgend einer Einstellung an der CPU S7 1214....


----------

